# [php] Mise à jour échoue (résolu)

## Poussin

Bonjour,

J'essaie de mettre à jour php, de la version 5.3.3 à la 5.3.4. La compilation échoue et je ne trouve pas le problème.

Je vous colle le build.log:

http://gentoo.pastebin.com/hBayKDjj

Et le /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.4/work/sapis-build/cli/config.log:

http://gentoo.pastebin.com/Juz3UAuW

Et voilà mon emerge --info =dev-lang/php-5.3.4

```

# emerge --info =dev-lang/php-5.3.4

Portage 2.1.9.26 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.1, glibc-2.12.1-r3, 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4400+-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 26 Dec 2010 09:15:06 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.1.3 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1, 3.1.3

dev-util/ccache:     3.1.3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.8

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mirror.elen.ktu.lt/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ing.umu.se/linux/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/x11"

SYNC="rsync://orion/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evdev evo exif ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv ipv6 java javascript jpeg lcms libnotify mad matroska mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline samba sdl session slang spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vhosts vim-syntax vorbis x264 xcb xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Si vous avez une idée, des remarques, des critiques, des fantasmes...

résolu: eselect postgresql set #Last edited by Poussin on Wed Dec 29, 2010 10:34 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## jcTux

 *Quote:*   

> configure: error: readline library not found

 

Peut-être que tu devrais mettre readline à jour aussi.

C'est juste une idée, je ne sais pas si le problème vient réellement de là.

JC

----------

## Poussin

il est à jour. J'ai meme réemerge readline, mais rien n'y fait

----------

## jcTux

Est-ce que tu suis le guide officiel pour faire la mis-à-jour ? http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/php/php-guide.xml

Apparemment une mis-à-jour de PHP n'est pas si trivial que ça.

----------

## netfab

Lance un revdep-rebuild. D'après mes recherches sur ce forum et bugzilla, tu aurais sûrement raté un truc lors d'une mise à jour précédente (changement d'ABI et autres joyeusetés), enfin bref, quelque chose doit être cassé sur ton système.

----------

## Poussin

déjà testé le revdep-rebuild et malheureusement aucun résultat

----------

## netfab

En relisant ton config.log j'ai remarqué çà juste avant l'erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> configure:80508: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -I/usr/include -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -L/usr/lib64 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-rpath,/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.4/work/sapis-build/cli/Use eselect to set postgresql version -L/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.3.4/work/sapis-build/cli/Use eselect to set postgresql version conftest.c -lreadline  -lpspell -lpq -lmysqlclient -lmcrypt -lltdl -lonig -lt1 -lfreetype -lpng -lz -ljpeg -lgdbm -lbz2 -lz -lpcre -lcrypt -lrt -lm -ldl -lnsl  -lcrypt -lxml2 -lz -lm -lssl -lcrypto -ldl -lz -lxml2 -lz -lm >&5
> ...

 

----------

## Poussin

Merci netfab! C'était bien ça! (meme si je ne vois pas le rapport entre postgresql et readline mais bon ^^). L'erreur était bien cachée, je suis vraiment passé à côté

Encore merci!

----------

## netfab

Il n'y aucun rapport entre readline et postgresql, le problème c'est que cette commande de compilation est censée tester le bon fonctionnement de readline, mais la valeur de retour de la commande dans le configure etait faussée par cette erreur, la génération de la commande etait erronée, et le configure en deduisait donc que ton installation de readline etait foireuse.

----------

